
How do you define intelligence? - Oatseller
http://news.usc.edu/92940/how-do-we-define-intelligence/
======
Oatseller
J. P. Guilford (Guilford's Structure of Intellect) - Wikipedia

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/J._P._Guilford](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/J._P._Guilford)

------
moshiasri
Intelligence has been defined in many different ways including one's capacity
for logic, abstract thought, understanding, self-awareness, communication,
learning, emotional knowledge, memory, planning, creativity and problem
solving.

------
adeel4
Turing test

